

 Workflow or Ticketing  - ezrider4428
 
Does anyone know any good BPM software?  Basically i have been asked to find a cloud -based tool where i can have a form that is easily modifiable, solid reporting and good routing via email.  Ultimately the data needs to integrate into Rally and IBM ISM's platform.<p>Any tips would be amazing!  i have until Monday at 1 to give the options.
======
ezrider4428
Right now i am looking at Zendesk, who competes with Zendesk?

